# Catch Bait Faster!



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Here is the thread. Read it and Post any ideas you may also have to help catch bait faster! 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/how-catch-bait-faster-111151/#post846534


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

method works great! but i usually catch something other than bait when i use a bucktail... just my luck.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

MrPhoShiz said:


> method works great! but i usually catch something other than bait when i use a bucktail... just my luck.


Cut the hook off the bucktail and hope they let go lol Thats what I do. Also, don't cast where there are spanish. The bait the spanish are eating are way too small anyways. Just from experience.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the idea. I'll give it a try. I paint all my sabiki leads red but I can't prove that it out performs one without paint. Seems to make sense that the fish would be attracted by the color.


----------

